# Upgrading "gimp-app-2.6.6_1,1"



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 13, 2009)

After portupgrade of "gimp-app-2.6.6_1,1", starting Gimp is taking very long? Any thoughts?


----------



## rhyous (Apr 14, 2009)

Launch it using a shell.  When you launch an application from the shell, you see a lot of data output to the shell.  Are there any errors that obviously need fixing?

You may find that you just need to remove it and re-add it.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I always launch it from a terminal.
I start the application through ssh on a server.
I basically see first the start up screen, then it stops loading at
"Looking for data files, Documents", next the start up screen disappears and it takes a minute before the application finally loads.

The only warning I see is:


```
%Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".

(gimp:818): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_load_icon: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed

(gimp:818): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_load_icon: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed

(gimp:818): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_load_icon: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed

(gimp:818): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_load_icon: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
```

However I see similar errors/warnings when loading other applications. These kind of warnings have already been addressed in the passed.
I don't think reinstalling is going to solve the
issue, since I have the same problem on two identical machines.


----------

